# Pigs feet



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ve never known anyone who actually made this. I’ll have to look it up and see if it’s a regional thing or recipe from a bygone era. An older lady who grew up with 5 siblings said her mother fixed this and now she does as well. She has pigs feet cut lengthwise and boils down the water with some onions and garlic till it’s thick then she puts it in the fridge and it gels. I can’t quite visualize the taste. Is it like meat flavored Jell-O? Is there a bone in pigs feet or is it deboned?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh goodness. What she is doing by splitting the pig's feet is to expose the internal muscles, etc. to the boiling water. That broth is cooled to a gel form. She will use it for flavoring of dishes, dressing, etc. Some people will eat the muscle in the foot, but it looks like you would expend more calories eating than you would gain.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Pickled pig's feet. Bar food. Glad I don't go to bars.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

The Chinese eat the WHOLE pig, I mean all kinds of organs, even, er, _those _organs (don't want the Avenging Prude Schoolmarms to smite me). I've tried some of them (gotten them from the infamous 99 Ranch Market), and, well, there's a good reason we here in the U.S. don't eat that stuff. Because we can afford to throw some of that stuff away. 

Even this guy draws the line at some of it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> Oh goodness. What she is doing by splitting the pig's feet is to expose the internal muscles, etc. to the boiling water. That broth is cooled to a gel form. She will use it for flavoring of dishes, dressing, etc. Some people will eat the muscle in the foot, but it looks like you would expend more calories eating than you would gain.
> 
> View attachment 722685


I didn’t ask. I was afraid if I expressed too much interest she would offer me a sample.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I'll stick with pork _pozole, _made with rump, shoulder, etc. 

Here, pig pig pig pig . . . ..


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

At our grocery store I can get fresh frozen pig ears, snouts, maws (stomach I think) sometimes other parts. I tried frying the ears by a recipe I found on the internet. Nearly broke my remaining teeth. We went to Memphis, TN once. While there we went to a Piggly Wiggly for some groceries. There was one cooler 30/40 feet long and floor to ceiling full of pig parts, stuff I'd never heard of or seen and hope to never see or hear of again.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

While I know of pigs feet and have seen them in the store and pickled in bars on the counter I have yet to try them. Yes, I go to bars when I can.
But I will try them first chance I get. I wonder how much they cost for fresh split feet?
Seems it would be a great thing for beans. Or soup. Maybe braised with lots of aromatics and some potato's and carrots?
I think they would be great. After all, I use ham hocks a lot. Everyone uses ham hocks. So why not feet?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

J. V. said:


> While I know of pigs feet and have seen them in the store and pickled in bars on the counter I have yet to try them. Yes, I go to bars when I can.
> But I will try them first chance I get. I wonder how much they cost for fresh split feet?
> Seems it would be a great thing for beans. Or soup. Maybe braised with lots of aromatics and some potato's and carrots?
> I think they would be great. After all, I use ham hocks a lot. Everyone uses ham hocks. So why not feet?


Have at it, and report back!

I for one will be very curious as to what you have to report on.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

DoomsDave said:


> The Chinese eat the WHOLE pig, I mean all kinds of organs, even, er, _those _organs (don't want the Avenging Prude Schoolmarms to smite me). I've tried some of them (gotten them from the infamous 99 Ranch Market), and, well, there's a good reason we here in the U.S. don't eat that stuff. Because we can afford to throw some of that stuff away.
> 
> Even this guy draws the line at some of it.
> 
> View attachment 722698


It's not thrown away, it's used to make hot dogs, sausages and SPAM.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Dad always said they used every part of the pig but the squeal.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> At our grocery store I can get fresh frozen pig ears, snouts, maws (stomach I think) sometimes other parts. I tried frying the ears by a recipe I found on the internet. Nearly broke my remaining teeth. We went to Memphis, TN once. While there we went to a Piggly Wiggly for some groceries. There was one cooler 30/40 feet long and floor to ceiling full of pig parts, stuff I'd never heard of or seen and hope to never see or hear of again.


Some things I don’t like looking at either. Yrs ago I saw a whole big cow tongue in a pkg in the meat counter.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Some things I don’t like looking at either. Yrs ago I saw a whole big cow tongue in a pkg in the meat counter.


No it ain't pretty, I've seen it also, but it is some fine eating. Lengua in Spanish and cooked the Mexican way it makes great tacos or other dishes with shredded meat, it's also used for corned beef. I've read how to prepare a tongue. Forget it, small bones to be removed and remove the skin, didn't sound like fun.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

It is a Ukrainian/Slavic dish my Mother used to make. Called Headcheese. They used the pigs ears and part of the head as well I believe. It was quite tasty and yeah like Jello with meat in it. Quite a garlic taste to it. Probably Russian and other people made it. Mom was Slovak.





__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org


----------



## darryln (9 mo ago)

yuri said:


> It is a Ukrainian/Slavic dish my Mother used to make. Called Headcheese. They used the pigs ears and part of the head as well I believe. It was quite tasty and yeah like Jello with meat in it. Quite a garlic taste to it. Probably Russian and other people made it. Mom was Slovak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Backwoods and mountain folk, especially coal mining areas like PA, WV, and KY, have "Souse". Pennsylvania Dutch origin. Similar concept as head cheese, but pickled in vinegar.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> Oh goodness. What she is doing by splitting the pig's feet is to expose the internal muscles, etc. to the boiling water. That broth is cooled to a gel form. She will use it for flavoring of dishes, dressing, etc. Some people will eat the muscle in the foot, but it looks like you would expend more calories eating than you would gain.
> 
> View attachment 722685


Very colorful photo and browned nicely.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> No it ain't pretty, I've seen it also, but it is some fine eating. Lengua in Spanish and cooked the Mexican way it makes great tacos or other dishes with shredded meat, it's also used for corned beef. I've read how to prepare a tongue. Forget it, small bones to be removed and remove the skin, didn't sound like fun.


Bones in tongue??? Didn’t know that.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

If you think about it why waste some good pig ( parts ) food. When you have a family with 9 kids and 2 parents like my Dad';s family you don't waste anything. It is slow and tedious to make so my Mom only did it a couple times a year.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Bones in tongue??? Didn’t know that.


I've read that in the past. Small bones at the base of the tongue. I can't find a reference for that now.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Some things I don’t like looking at either. Yrs ago I saw a whole big cow tongue in a pkg in the meat counter.


Not pretty at all. But I have had tongue sandwich's before and it was very good. 



Startingover said:


> Bones in tongue??? Didn’t know that.


Me either.


----------



## Orangeman6 (Aug 15, 2017)

wooleybooger said:


> No it ain't pretty, I've seen it also, but it is some fine eating. Lengua in Spanish and cooked the Mexican way it makes great tacos or other dishes with shredded meat, it's also used for corned beef. I've read how to prepare a tongue. Forget it, small bones to be removed and remove the skin, didn't sound like fun.


Definitely. Im in Ca, and we have a large Hispanic population, which gets me access to some incredible Mexican food. Never seen a taco truck i didnt like, haha. And, yes, they use the whole animal, head, brain, tongue, intestine, all of it. Ive tried them all, and most are really good, but its still hard to beat a great asada street taco. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

miamicuse said:


> It's not thrown away, it's used to make *hot dogs, sausages and SPAM*.


Less typing to just say "pink slime".


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Less typing to just say "pink slime".


Maybe thats why we buy Kosher beef franks. Not supposed to have those types of animal parts? I wouldn't care if they did because I love a good hot dog.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I enjoy a good tongue when cooked right. But I find cow tongues better than pig tongues. Colombians make cow hearts, and I also had blood sausages in south America...the hearts and blood sausages are a bit too dense for me, with a very high metallic after taste. Didn't like it very much. Chicken hearts and chicken liver on a skewer in Japan was good though, went well with a cold beer. Was in Hong Kong back in my 20s, and was offered a bowl of pig brain. It looks like a bowl of cottage cheese but all connected tissues, was steamed. I didn't really want to eat it but would have disrespected the host had I refused so I ate it. I decided if I was going to eat it I might as well taste it (instead of quickly swallowing it with eyes closed). I would say it is kind of like a warm and lighter version of a blob of Mozzarella cheese. I did draw my line at a street side cart in Taiwan, they were selling on a skewer some meat parts. I wasn't sure what it was, my friend translated it to me as "pig's birth intestine", and after a minute I figured it out it's pieces of pig placenta.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

It is said that all blood will have a metallic taste due to the iron content so it seems reasonable the heart of larger animals would have it also. I don't notice that in chicken hearts or livers.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> It is said that all blood will have a metallic taste due to the iron content so it seems reasonable the heart of larger animals would have it also. I don't notice that in chicken hearts or livers.


Yrs ago at parties chicken livers wrapped in bacon an broiled were popular and my favorite till everyone talked about organ meat being high in cholesterol.


----------



## Ayan (Dec 28, 2021)

When I was a kid, we migrated to this country. My dad got a job as a butcher. In our country, we would eat pigs feet, ox tail, tongue, chicken gizzard, cow brains (called sweet bread) chicken feet. 

Back in the 60s and 70s when we we arrived the grocery stores would throw all those parts outnsonhe would bring that stuff home for free. Eventually, the stores caught on. Now ox tail so 12 bucks a pound. I miss the good old days.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Ayan said:


> When I was a kid, we migrated to this country. My dad got a job as a butcher. In our country, we would eat pigs feet, ox tail, tongue, chicken gizzard, cow brains (called sweet bread) chicken feet.
> 
> Back in the 60s and 70s when we we arrived the grocery stores would throw all those parts outnsonhe would bring that stuff home for free. Eventually, the stores caught on. Now ox tail so 12 bucks a pound. I miss the good old days.


Yeah, oxtail got expensive out here too, though not quite $12 a pound. (Good for Jamaican curry mon’!)


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Yrs ago at parties chicken livers wrapped in bacon an broiled were popular and my favorite till everyone talked about organ meat being high in cholesterol.


We love chicken livers and pay no attention to anything except how good they are. I like them double floured and deep fried. A little Franks hot sauce and they are the best.


----------

